# EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.2



## Nobsen (2. Mai 2008)

Hi @ all,

EVGA hat das Precision Tool online gestellt.

Wenn`s interessiert, der kann es sich hier saugen.

viel spass damit


----------



## CeresPK (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

geht das auch mit Grafikkarten die nicht von Evga sind sondern z.B. von XFX oder MSI???


----------



## Nobsen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

soll angeblich mit allen 8er und 9er nvidia karten gehen, sind ja alle baugleich.

funzt mit meiner leadtek 8800gtx wunderbar.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

OK hatt sich erledigt es geht jedenfalls mit meiner XFX 8800GTS 640

oh hast ja auch schon geschrieben sorry hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

jo auf meiner asus 8800gtx gehts auch

ganz nett das tool, aber is mir zu wenig info, da bietet rivatuner deutlich mehr...

zbfehlt mir die skaleneinteilung und graphen für shader und speicher


----------



## CeresPK (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

ja stimmt aber dafür kann man sich die Temp auf das G15 Display ziehen das geht beim Riva nicht oder ich bin nur zu blöd das einzustellen


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

ja aber da gibts bestimmt ein plugin für...


----------



## lillymotte04 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

gibts sowas auch für für evga boards ?


----------



## jetztaber (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Eine abgespeckte Version des RivaTuners.

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, woher Unwinder wahrscheinlich das Bios Image eines G200 Engineering Samples hat... (den Satz muss jetzt nicht jeder unbedingt verstehen, es geht um folgendes bei der v2.09:
_- Added experimental NVIDIA G100 (aka GT200) graphics processors family support._)

Interessanterweise bezeichnet er es als GT200...


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Sind intressante Infos, jetztaber! Fiel mir im Changelog der 09er auch schon auf.


----------



## jetztaber (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Wegen dieses Changelogs hat ihm auf guru3d einer an die Testikel greifen wollen, mit dem begründeten Ergebnis, dass er seine selber verloren hat. 

2.09 hat meines Erachtens nach einen sehr guten Schritt gemacht und ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass Unwinder 'ein Projekt' nach dem Release des 2.08 erwähnte, dass ihn so für zwei Monate binden würde. Jetzt ist auch klar warum. Und wenn er jetzt mit/für EVGA zusammen/arbeitet sind sicherlich noch einige Dinge zu erwarten. Was besseres kann es fast gar nicht geben. 

Er hat ja noch darüber hinaus an der Lüftersteuerung für Quad SLI gearbeitet, bis dato ja eher etwas vernachlässigt:
_ - Added experimental driver-level multi-GPU fan control support for Quad-SLI systems. Thanks to Jacob Freeman @ EVGA for testing driver-level fan control with2x NVIDIA 9800GX2 system. _
Oder das hier:
_ - Unlocked undocumented SSAA and combined MSAA / SSAA antialiasing modes for G8x and newer display adapters. _


----------



## TALON-ONE (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Version 1.02 ist online...
Added tray icon temperature monitoring feature
Added set of synchronization protocols aimed to improve Precision usage safety in conjunction with third party hardware monitoring tools
Added exception handling to PLL clock frequency monitoring routines
Precision settings are now stored in display adapter model specific profiles to allow keeping the settings when installing new version
Now the uninstaller allows you to keep Precision settings
Compact graph mode is enabled by default now
Now Precision reverts to default skin if corrupted skin is selected


----------



## CeresPK (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

habe mit der Version immer nen schwarzen Bildschirm und gleich danach nen frezze unter den werten 650/1700/950
mit der version 1.01 ging es sogar bei 690/1780/980 stabil ohne Freeze oder dergleichen

so ein sch....


----------



## Speed-E (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

*EVGA Precision* ist nun in *Version 1.1.0* verfügbar.


Changed default tray text color
Improved set of synchronization protocols aimed to improve Precision usage safety in conjunction with third party hardware monitoring tools
Precision product version is no longer hardcoded in the skin, now you may press "i" button or move mouse over Precision tray icon to see Precision product version
Added overclocking and fan profiles system. Profiles system supports 10 customizable profile slots and provides beginner friendly interface for saving current Precision overclocking and fan settings to a profile and restoring previously created profile via graphical user interface, tray menu or programmable global hotkeys
Added option for disabling user interface hints system
Added ability to customize monitoring window color scheme via the skins
Added ability to disable monitoring window via the skins
Added support for monowidth fonts and fonts with adjustable interval in the skin engine
Optimized runtime skin changing routine for improved skin switching appearance
Now Precision saves window position and restores it on the next startup
Added new blue skin (special thanks to Derek Wood!)
Now the skins are sorted in alphabetical order in skin browser window
Optimized startup PCI bus scanner. Now the core supports filtered PCI bus scanning and by default scans just the fist 16 buses where display adapters normally reside. This optimization reduces Precision startup time by approximately 3x factor on the majority of mainboards
 QUELLE


----------



## exa (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

gibbet dl ohne reg???


----------



## Speed-E (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Derzeit gibt es nur diesen DL.


----------



## Painless (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es nur diesen DL.


 
Aber klar gibts es den: *Schau*

Viel Spass mit dem Tool das außerdem erste Sahne ist......


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*



Painless schrieb:


> Aber klar gibts es den: *Schau*
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Tool das außerdem erste Sahne ist......



Super....danke


----------



## Painless (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Gibt eine neue Version des Precision Tools. Die neue Version lautet nun v1.1.1

*Download*

Changelog:

the link button state is no longer restored improperly when loading the profiles under certain conditions

Nicht viel, aber es wird weiter entwickelt


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

seit gestern scheint es die Version 1.2 zu geben diese wird aber nur mit den GTX 200 Karten ausgeliefert und ist derzeit nur auf dessen Treiber-CDs

Weiß von euch jemand wie man selbst Skins erstellt im EVGA-Forum steht zwar was darüber aber weil es englisch ist steige ich nicht so dahinter


----------



## TALON-ONE (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Da gibt´s ein paar ganz gute zum download, sollte reichen...

z.B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

die ganzen Skins kenne ich schon bin selbst Mitglied im EVGA Forum.
aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## PontifexM (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

wer will kann sich das neue teil hier besorgen ---> http://home.exetel.com.au/scitech/EVGAPrecision.zip


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

uhh es gibt anscheindend keine großen Veränderungen aber es gibt ein schickes neues Skin,
extzra für die GTX280/260  sieht gut aus mus nur der ****** Schriftzug der GTX2xx Serie weg und perfekt!
Werde mal ausgiebig tesetn ob sich was beim OC verändert hatt aber ich glaube nicht.
Achja danke schon für die Version 1.2 pontifex


----------



## PontifexM (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

kein problem


----------



## Painless (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Neue Version 1.3.0 veröffentlicht

http://www.hardware-infobase.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&op=view&lid=143


----------



## PontifexM (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

bedanke mich


----------



## Speed-E (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Ich mich auch.


----------



## PontifexM (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

hallo es soll laut cb ComputerBase - EVGA Precision Download  eine 1.3.1 geben..........


----------



## Painless (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*



PontifexM schrieb:


> hallo es soll laut cb ComputerBase - EVGA Precision Download eine 1.3.1 geben..........


 
Definitiv....

Download hier
http://www.hardware-infobase.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&op=view&lid=143


----------



## Binn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Nur bei der neuen Version kann ich nicht mehr einstellen das, die Infos auch auf der G15 angezeigt werden.
Weis jemand ne Lösung?

Mfg Binn


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

bei Monitoring musst du nur ein Häckchen vor allem setzen was du aufm Display haben willst und dann nur noch "show on LCD" ankreuzen und schwupps ist alles aufm G15 Display


----------



## Binn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Genau das geht nicht die untere Hälfte ist weis und ich kann kein Häckchen setzen.
Naja ich werds mal neuinstallieren vllt gehts dann.

Mfg


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*



Binn schrieb:


> Genau das geht nicht die untere Hälfte ist weis und ich kann kein Häckchen setzen.
> Naja ich werds mal neuinstallieren vllt gehts dann.
> 
> Mfg


ja das ist normal die Häckchen musst du vor GPU Temp und den Taktraten machen erst dann kannst du unten die Einstellungen auswählen.
es müsste etwa so aussehen damit alles funzt auf dem Display der G15
Bild 1wenn du keinen Eintrag markiert hast
Bild 2 wenn du einen der Einträge markiert hast


----------



## Binn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision 1.01*

Ahhhaaa, ich stand wie man so schön sag auf dem Schleuch jetzt klapps. Danke

Mfg


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.1*

Die GPU-Temp wird im tray jetzt in weiss angezeigt, sehr unvorteilhaft. Lässt sich aber nirgendwo ändern, oder bin ich blind?


----------



## PontifexM (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.1*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Die GPU-Temp wird im tray jetzt in weiss angezeigt, sehr unvorteilhaft. Lässt sich aber nirgendwo ändern, oder bin ich blind?




guten morgen,geh mal in die optionen,dan kannst du deine farbe nach wahl machen.


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.1*

Yep, gefunden ! Der unscheinbare kleine Button über "Appy to all graphs"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vogelscheuche (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.1*

Ist doch ein ganz nettes tool. Prima, dass es wieder mal so was von einem Hersteller als kleine Zugabe gibt. Das letzte tool in der Richtung an welches ich mich erinnere war von Gainward.


----------



## Painless (9. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA Precision Tool Version 1.01 - 1.3.1*

Neue Version online

*Download*

Update auf Version 1.3.2 vom 08.08.2008

Pause all activity in suspended mode
Detect core clock frequency generator switching to alternate clock source and fix incorrect readings under certain conditions (e.g. when shader/core clock ratio is equal to 2 and both clock domains are attached to the same source on GeForce GTX 260 / 280 series graphics cards)
Display both raw and traditional (ForceWare xxx.xx) versions when pressing "i" button


----------



## Medina (8. September 2008)

Kann man das OSD ach mittig plazieren oder nur in den Ecken?


----------



## unhurt (9. September 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Kann man das OSD ach mittig plazieren oder nur in den Ecken?



Ich glaube nicht, dass dies möglich ist, da es beim zocken in der Mitte eh nur stören würde  


Das würde höchstens Sinn machen, wenn du grad auf Desktop bist, aber da gibt es andere Programme, die du nutzen kannst.


----------

